# Fight and prevent inflammation naturally with magnesium



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fight and prevent inflammation naturally with magnesium by Anthony Gucciardi While magnesium has always been known to be a very powerful mineral, a study involving 3,713 postmenopausal women has shown that it also possesses amazing anti-inflammatory properties. Magnesium could be of great aid to those who wish to avoid the unreliable and dangerous effects of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

